# Find of the Day: MT6 C5 Audi RS 6.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Found this one on craigslist. It's a C5 RS 6 with a manual transmission swap. They weren't sold like that in the States, or anywhere for that matter. No surprise, it needs some work... but just so cool.

I am by no means affiliated with this car.

Link HERE: http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/4586999129.html


----------

